# Billing 76881 with 76942



## jk (Feb 24, 2011)

Our orthopedic office is considering purchasing ultra sound equipment to perform ultrasound guided injections, aspirations to knee joints.  

Question: Is anyone familiar with billing? Can 76881/76882 for diagnostic ultrasound extremities be billed along with the us guidance code for needle placement  76942? If so, which modifier should be applied? Also, do these codes have a global service package guideline? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## madgejones10 (Mar 24, 2012)

I have searched every thread and still no answer to the following...  We also just purchased ultrasound which is used for "needle placement" for injections.  It would SEEM that only 76942 plus 20610 and J1030 (as an example)  could be billed.   I do not know about modifiers.  I also do not know if we could bill 76881 or 76882 even though we have pictures for the chart.  What is the difference between 76881 (complete) and 76882 (anatomic specific) and what kind of documentation is required?  If ultrasound is just for needle placement, is 76942 the only code to charge with the injection ??


----------



## madgejones10 (Mar 27, 2012)

I have spoken with providers more experienced with ultrasound in the office.  What I am hearing is what sounded reasonable to me in the first place.  If you are using ultrasound for needle placement, you would ONLY use 76942.  

If there is a reason to do more of a neurovascular exam.. muscles, tendons, ? mass, etc., then you could add 76882.  

I am going with this until I hear otherwise.


----------

